# Galvanized metal mesh? - SOLUTION FOUND!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I'll bet getting my new cage through shortly (hopefully) and I'm starting to look around for the 'just incases'.

The bar spacing of the new cage is 1" - so quite large. Where as I believe the majority of my girls will not fit through, I have a couple of smalluns (Daphne, Lily and Max - Max will squeeze through anything - even the guinea pig cage to terrorise Pancakes!) that I'm worried will fit through the gap.

SO! I've been looking EVERYWHERE this weekend to find some PVC coated wire mesh - and I can't find it anywhere!!!

All I can find is galvanized wire mesh.

Will this do? I know it absorbs pee etc etc, but my girl aren't big bar climbers and I am perfectly happy to replace the mesh outer layer when it starts to 'go off'.

I've also heard that galvanized metal can give rats zinc poisoning?

What would you guys reccommend I do?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

I've just tested the three possibles in Pancakes' cage. - Bar spacing is one inch

Max walked out as though there was no cage around her.

Lily followed shortly after.

And Daffers sat watching the other two - she knows what to do but never got the guts up to do it. She's smaller than both others, so I *know* she'll fit through!

Looks like that mesh is a requirement - not just an option


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

I had to do the same thing. I couldn't find the plastic coated - so I went with just metal. It works fine but was a lot of effort to put on. You hands will be sore and scratched!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

Ah! At least I'm not the only one with problems

I've found it online but it's Â£60-Â£80 for 30m!

I'll grab a pair of industrial gloves and wire cutters and suck it up I think 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

That is a lot. I probably ended up spending around $60 or $70 CDN. I found all this stuff on a website and they kept talking about how easy and cheap it was. Well apparently it is - if you live in the States


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

i would not get the galvanized because it will start to permanently stink in like 3 weeks. rat pee gets everywhere, basically. i'm not in the uk so i don't know where all you can go, but i'd keep looking, really. it won't be worth it to keep changing the wire every month. and yes, i've heard that bar-chewing rats (like one of mine) can get zinc poisoning from galvanized wires, and sometimes also lead poisoning - both of these can lead to death in the end.

EDIT: spelling typos


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*



OnlyOno said:


> i would not get the galvanized because it will start to permanently stink in like 3 weeks. rat pee gets everywhere, basically. i'm not in the uk so i don't know where all you can go, but i'd keep looking, really. it won't be worth it to keep changing the wire every month. and yes, i've heard that bar-chewing rats (like one of mine) can get zinc poisoning from galvanized wires, and sometimes also lead poisoning - both of these can lead to death in the end.
> 
> EDIT: spelling typos


Bummer.

Thanks for your reply. Although mine are not big chewers, nor climbers. I'm worried about risking it.

I've spent hours tonight looking online and everything is completely overpriced in the UK compared to what's available in the US. 

What about something to cover the wire? Some sort of paint? I know you can powder coat at home but there is NO way my mum would allow me to use her oven for that. She's patient - but the kitchen her her 'zone' and it's a rat-free one at that!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

i think powder-coating in the oven is dangerous for the people who eat their meals out of that oven later, ha ha. sorry - wish i could help.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*



OnlyOno said:


> i think powder-coating in the oven is dangerous for the people who eat their meals out of that oven later, ha ha. sorry - wish i could help.


I read that somewhere - it was a piece of info that I would have to avoid telling the mother-beast if worst came to the worst. Also, I think you need an electric oven - we have gas. It's a catch 22!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

Alright! What about the green plastic covered chicken wire - the one with the small holes, rather than the large holes?

I'm clutching at straws - I'm sure if they wanted to that wire wouldn't last long with intense chewing


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

I used galvanized wire and it doesn't smell at all. I only really have to clean the floors of my FN - never have to do the sides. They don't have any crusty stuff on them and I've never noticed a smell.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

I've had galvanized hardware cloth on my FN since September, and it doesn't smell, even with 9 rats in there.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

have you thought of using flywire (insect mesh... the stuff to make screens to cover your house windows)? or maybe you dont get flies and mossies in pommyland so dont have to cover your windows, lol.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*



crapola said:


> have you thought of using flywire (insect mesh... the stuff to make screens to cover your house windows)? or maybe you dont get flies and mossies in pommyland so dont have to cover your windows, lol.


Lol.

I don't think that stuff is very common over here. If it is, I'm sure it'll be specialist stock which they'll charge the moon for. The only similar stuff we have is made of plastic - and I'm sure the rats would just KNOW is was easy to chew through


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

the flysceen for windows (even the metal stuff) won't work. reachthestars rats tried and ate it. the plastic coated stuff is also unlikely to work as i think it encourages chewing (i don't understnd it but the plastic on it seems to get mine to chew, even the ones that never really chewed much before0 and once the coating is chewed the wire is not that thick that they can move it to make room. the galvanized i have not heard about zinc or lead poisoning before, but that does not mean that it doesn't happen. i would research it. 

i currently have it on my cage as it was the only thing i could find. it was more expensive then the same stuff from the states but i was able to find a store that cut it into the panels that i needed and i only had to pay for that amount. its been on for a while and there is no smell held so far (and i got in there and sniffed too). it is difficult to clean off but when i get the cage out in spring to the pressure hose it should fly right off. or i will replace the bugger. 

i have also heard that the paint for stoves (spay on stuff) works well at covering up rust spots on cages so i would think it should work for the mesh as well. i plan on trying it come spring after the do-it-yourself car wash cleaning. 

if you do put this stuff on make sure to wear a pair of leather gloves or gardening gloves to protect your hands. the leather gloves are easier to use then the bulkly gardener gloves but both will reduce the soreness and damage to your hands. in either case though keep bandages on hand to cover those blisters while working with the metal. 

also make sure that the mesh is firmly attached to cage so there is no chance that anyone gets stuck between the bars and the mesh (you DON'T want to have to tear up that mesh to get the rat out once you've got the bugger on, worse yet you don't want to discover a dead rat stuck between the bars either). i'm not sure how common this is but its a worry i rather not have, the extra zip ties and time are worth it to me. 

keep us posted on how this all works out


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

Thanks for that twitch!

I've set my dad on the case - he's usually quite good with coming up with ideas etc. And I have the added benefit that he used to be a metal worker (ok - with airplanes but still) so he'll be an ace at sorting out that wire!

I remember seeing pics of your maHoosiVe cage posted recently - all those zip ties! I'm definately getting some of them (tons of them) and all different colours to make me enjoy the monotonous task of clipping them all on. (I'm so not a patient person)

My homework for tonight will be reading up on lead and zinc poisoning - I'll let you guys know what I find (for future reference should anyone need it)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

What about a PVC paint based coat on the wire?

Anyone?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

Most of the information I'm finding about the poisoning is regarding bird cages etc. Although I'm sure it MAY be applicable to chewers etc - if it's changed regularily (or cleaned) then there will be a minimal chance of corrosion / oxidation that can cause this poisoning?

I'm so confused.

Where do the risks end and the safety begin?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Galvanized metal mesh?*

SO! Solution found!

I've spent HOURS online researching today - good thing I had the day off work! And finally I've found out a way to keep things relatively safe for my little furkids.

I went shopping and bought;

*6m 13 x 25mm galvanized wire mesh
*2 tins 250ml black Japlac paint
*Industrial gloves
*Wire clippers
*300 cable (zip) ties
*Foam paint roller

In theory, here is my plan

*Neutralise the zinc coating on the galanized mesh by washing it in a solution that is 50/50 vinegar/water (this apparently works for parrot cages)
*Cut the wire to size for the cage (when it arrives), file, rewash and paint - two coats of Japlac paint (I got black so it will match the bars of the cage). This paint is apparently used quite often in cage maintenance and for painting the bars of cages etc. It's a child safe non-toxic enamel paint. It does require the minimum of two coats though
*Leave to dry etc
*Clip on using the zip ties

HOPEFULLY that should do the job. The paint will protect the wire from the girls pee and stop corrosion - so other than chewing the bars (which I don't think they will do - only Max chews and that's when she wants attention. In a bigger cage with more friends, I doubt she'll do it) I shouldn't have a problem. Even if they do chew - this stuff is meant to be safe.

All in all, everything has cost me Â£80 - almost the price of the cage. But, what can you do? Cutting corners could lead to more problems later on, right?

So yes; wish me luck!


----------

